# Need good water proof cover for Master Forge square smoker



## bigdaddydon (Jun 30, 2013)

Does anyone know how to get hold of the Master Forge folks or find a decent cover for my new electric Master Forge smoker.  I found (one) on Amazon, made for Masterbuilt,  but the reviews for price and quality suck.  Suggestions or recommendations please.....other than a plastic garbage bag.  Thanks!


----------



## papacurtis (Jun 30, 2013)

Search Veranda covers on Amazon. Really nice stuff. Not allowed to post an off site link on here, sorry. Good luck.


----------



## bigdaddydon (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks PapaCurtis.  I ordered the square Large Veranda cover.  The reviews were MUCH more positive than the other covers I found at Amazon.  I will let you'all know how it works out.  Thanks again for the lead.


----------



## papacurtis (Jul 6, 2013)

You are very welcome. I am very happy with mine, for my mes 30.


----------



## bigdaddydon (Jul 6, 2013)

I ordered and received the Veranda Large Square cover for my Master Forge Electric Smoker.  I am pleased with the fit and quality.  Thanks!


----------



## papacurtis (Jul 6, 2013)

BigDaddyDon said:


> I ordered and received the Veranda Large Square cover for my Master Forge Electric Smoker.  I am pleased with the fit and quality.  Thanks!


Glad you like it BigDaddy! I think it is really good quality. Nice to have that little drawstringy thingy around the bottom as well.


----------



## zensmoker (Dec 7, 2014)

Has it protected it from the rain? I want to get a MES 30 but have no patio or covered area for it, trying to find a solution that will keep it from getting damaged from the rain.


----------



## bigdaddydon (Dec 8, 2014)

Works well!  Heavy duty, fits well. My smoker is on a covered patio but I'm sure it would hold up in a storm out in the elements.


----------



## bigdaddydon (Dec 8, 2014)

It's the Veranda cover, Amazon, Large Square.  Good stuff!!


----------

